# Fresh Garlic



## outskirts (Apr 13, 2012)

Never leave home without it!
I always have a couple fresh bulbs of garlic in my pack whenever I can acquire some.
It is both cure and prevention. You can treat everything from staph to the common cold 
with the stuff. And frequent use is good for your immune system.
And yes vampires are not fond of it, no not Dracula, the real life ones... ticks, chiggers and
mosquitoes.
Some of the ailments that I'm aware of it being good for:
Common Cold
(eat a half dozen cloves raw mixed with yogurt, just do two at a time to get them down)
Influenza
(same as above)
Mono
(same as above, but less garlic. Just a clove or two a day.
don't expect a cure, just some relief cause this virus is a bitch!)
Staph
(raw crushed and mixed with honey & olive oil, applied to skin, plus eat some raw garlic
everyday)
Ringworm
(crushed and rubbed on the effected skin) 
Athletes Foot
(same as above)

Even if the garlic does not cure these ailments, it will certainly bring you some relief.
The worst it can do is make you stink... wait a minute, a lot of us already stink anyway, .
When using it for medicinal purposes, I can not stress enough... Fresh, Raw & Crushed.
Save cooking it for culinary purposes.

Do you have any other uses for it?


----------



## Dead horse (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow thanks for that outkirts I always knew from scrambled shit in my memory from old people or tv or something over the years that garlic is can be used as a powerfull herb but that it awesome


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 13, 2012)

hell yeah, garlic fucking rules. it's my #1 go to when im sick.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Apr 13, 2012)

It's also good for various STDs (of the topical, physical variety of outbreaks). Boil some crushed cloves of it, then take the water (after you let it cool down, of course)  soak it up with something (tampons work, but not everyone has access to that sort o' thing), and put it on whatever you have, preferably overnight. Just sayin'. It works wonders (not that I would know... *ahem*) :\


----------



## Dan Keizer (Apr 13, 2012)

That's good to know, my girlfriend bought a humongous tub of garlic cloves from the produce market the other day and I was wondering what the fuck we were going to do with it all besides put it on dinner.


----------



## uncivilize (Apr 14, 2012)

Some people are allergic to alliums and don't even know it. I've met people who had a substantial improvement in their general well being and energy levels by eliminating garlic, onions, etc. Anecdotal and subjective, I know, but something to consider.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 15, 2012)

Dan Keizer said:


> That's good to know, my girlfriend bought a humongous tub of garlic cloves from the produce market the other day and I was wondering what the fuck we were going to do with it all besides put it on dinner.


Well if you have extra you can always plant it to produce your own crop... or
You can chop a bunch of it up and soak it in olive oil. That's a good way to preserve it, garlic bulbs keep well but not forever.
The garlic infused olive oil is still good for medicinal uses, or you can just cook with it.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 15, 2012)

uncivilize said:


> Some people are allergic to alliums and don't even know it. I've met people who had a substantial improvement in their general well being and energy levels by eliminating garlic, onions, etc. Anecdotal and subjective, I know, but something to consider.


Yeah, it's not for everyone and there is no "miracle cure" for anything out there. It has just worked very well for me and many
people I know. But yes, something for some folks to consider, especially if they are not used to consuming frequent or large amounts of garlic. You just gotta know your dietary dos and don'ts, what makes you feel healthiest. There are some things that I won't
eat no matter how hungry I am, because I know it will just make me ill.
Four to six cloves of raw garlic actually make me a bit nauseated for an hour, the yogurt though helps get and keep it down. But
damn does that much garlic sure as hell make me sweat the cold out!


----------

